
Tmate - Instant terminal sharing - dkthehuman
http://tmate.io/
======
kareemk
I've tried this out and it is dramatically better then other alternatives,
full screen-sharing suffers from latency issues (screenhero, logmein, etc...)
and sharing an ssh session is a pain to get setup (e.g. wemux). I highly
recommend it.

------
huma
A package for Archlinux:
[https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/tmate/](https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/tmate/)

~~~
nviennot
Added on the [http://tmate.io](http://tmate.io)

Thanks!

------
joshbaptiste
I really really like this project.. combined with some HTML output page of
some sort, one can display errors in real time to an interested party for
debugging purposes.

------
kfir
I don't get it why not just use tmux?!

tmux -S /tmp/pair

chmod 777 /tmp/pair

tmux -S /tmp/pair attach

~~~
nviennot
Because you need to open some port on your router, create an SSH account, and
let your friend connect to your machine. That's a pain point.

~~~
kfir
From the video it looks like this works via SSH as well so you will still need
to "create an SSH account, and let your friend connect to your machine"

~~~
kareemk
You don't need to create an SSH account or let your friends connect to your
machine. Your session is proxied through the tmate.io server (safely) so that
you can avoid the headache of opening up a connection.

------
wisesascha
Why is this any better then wemux

~~~
nviennot
with wemux, you still need to give SSH access to your local machine, but with
tmate, you don't give SSH access. As a matter of fact, you don't even need an
SSH server on your machine.

The trouble of having to setup networking // SSH accounts is gone

